# Abraham Lincoln: Vampire Hunter



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Another reason to like this guy.

http://movies.yahoo.com/blogs/movie...pire-hunter-hacks-away-history-210839853.html


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I read the book and liked it, so I'm looking forward to seeing the movie.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Didn't know they were making a movie from it - looks awesome!


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

I can't wait for this movie, I loved the book!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice trailer The book was very entertaining and I love Tim Burton's work, so we may have a winner. Don't know why it has to be 3D, though.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

It's interesting that this will make it to the big screen before Pride, Prejudice and Zombies will, even though that book came first.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^Maybe Jane Austen had some objections:googly:


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

Turning threadromancer and saying there is only 19 days until release.


----------



## Silent Howl (May 31, 2012)

tim burton is the producer, the director is Timur Bekmambetov, which means probably it will looks more like his movies..nightwatch or wanted..but them together gona be a good watch anyway..


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Spooky1 said:


> It's interesting that this will make it to the big screen before Pride, Prejudice and Zombies will, even though that book came first.


Or World War Z for that matter.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Here's a recent trailer.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

RoxyBlue said:


> Nice trailer The book was very entertaining and I love Tim Burton's work, so we may have a winner. Don't know why it has to be 3D, though.


Yup, I agree! I think Hollywood has nothing better to come up with than doing every movie in 3D. They seem to be under the impression that everything that produce has to have some sort of 3D effect. The 3D today is not the 3D I grew up with. It seems to me that it has to do more with depth perception than with things coming out at you from the screen as it did when I was younger.

There is something to be said about the normal 2D effect and that not all movies have to be in 3D. And yes I do know that all movies are not made in 3D. But they do seem to believe that the big blockbusters or the ones they think will be currently seem to be made that way. :jol:


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

i kinda have to disagree with you. I loved seeing Ghost Rider in 3D, and I have to be curious about what this will be like in 3D


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Dark Angel 27 said:


> i kinda have to disagree with you. I loved seeing Ghost Rider in 3D, and I have to be curious about what this will be like in 3D


Well I'm not completely saying that 3D doesn't have it's place, but I really feel that they are over doing it. It's being used on a lot of movies these days. Some I think don't need it. That was the unique thing about early 3D movies, they didn't overexpose it. That's what made it special. It wasn't overused as it is today. Same reason why we are seeing a lot of remakes from Hollywood. They don't seem to be able to come up with any new story lines.

Again there is nothing wrong with remakes, but there are movies that have been remade that didn't need to be . They were able to stand on their own. Plus the fact that they are relying on a boat load of C G I in movies. Yes they are pretty good at that because of computers these days. But there is something to be said about really great matte paintings, and professional stunt people doing real stunts.

I'm not against technology it has it's place, but sometimes I think it can be used as a crutch because it's all too easy and accessible. :jol:


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I love 3-D! I know there are a lot of people out there, I think the majority really, that are not that crazy about it. And I respect all they have to say in defence of 2-D. I feel the same way about 3-D as I feel about peeps candy. There are bad things about it, and the world could go on without it. But as long as it's available, I'm going to dig in and make a pig of myself. I love the sheer enjoyment and fantasy of it. It's like the difference in watching a movie on the big screen vs a TV. I'm going to go for the big bang for my buck. So pass the popcorn, turn off your cell phone and lets watch this sucker.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Desensitized


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Stay on topic here, please.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Watched this yesterday, it is in Red Box now. If you still watch the old movies that were made just for entertainment. I would give it a look. It is way better then lots of stuff on the TV and theater now. But it dose have Muskets that never need to be reloaded. Also some really dumb characters. So probably not for folks who expect everything to be prefect. I wouldn't pay money to see it again. But on a lazy day, if Si Fi or TMC had it on. I would take it over lots of the regular programing.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The Watcher said:


> Watched this yesterday, it is in Red Box now. If you still watch the old movies that were made just for entertainment. I would give it a look. It is way better then lots of stuff on the TV and theater now. But it dose have Muskets that never need to be reloaded. Also some really dumb characters. So probably not for folks who expect everything to be prefect. I wouldn't pay money to see it again. But on a lazy day, if Si Fi or TMC had it on. I would take it over lots of the regular programing.


You must be confusing this with another movie. Abraham Lincoln: Vampire Hunter doesn't get released to theaters until June 22nd.

Maybe you saw the direct to video Abraham Lincoln vs. Zombies.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks Spooky1, Yes it was Zombies. The worst part is I wasn't even drinking. Had no idea they had 2.


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

Might go see this with a friend this weekend.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Okay everyone, I'm going to see Mr. Lincoln and give 3-D another try. So it won't be until first part of next week, but I will let you know what I think.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

We saw it last weekend (not in 3-D to save the $8) and it was entertaining. Can't say that 3-D would have made it any 'better', but it was worth the 1 time watch on the big screen.

Without giving anything away, the portrayal of the Southern soldiers made the Mrs a bit perturbed.


----------



## DynomiteDaniel (Apr 3, 2012)

Saw this last night. What a great change of pace. I loved all of it! Highly recommend this flick.


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

We seen it last weekend. Mixed feelings about it. Not a fan of CGI and in some spots it was WAY to obvious that the actors weren't real. All in all a good movie though.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

MommaMoose said:


> We seen it last weekend. Mixed feelings about it. Not a fan of CGI and in some spots it was WAY to obvious that the actors weren't real. All in all a good movie though.


I think my biggest gripe about that was the part with the whip in the beginning. other than that, I thought it was all pretty smooth.


----------



## DynomiteDaniel (Apr 3, 2012)

We just saw it again for the second time last night! 15 of us got dress up as vampires or victims. This is my generations Rocky Horror Picture Show!!! Here is a pic of us right before we tore out last night!


----------



## TheInhumans (Aug 27, 2012)

All I'm going to say about this film is that Lincoln has been assassinated in the theater for the second time.


----------

